# 17x17 World Record Barrel



## Underwatercuber (Jan 2, 2018)

My friend Damian Wilding set the World Record several months ago for creating the world's largest barrel. At the time Moyu's 13x13 was the largest mass produced cube at the market but recently Yuxin came out with a 17x17 opening a new door. Damian needs an even bigger barrel but he isn't able to put that much money into a cube but together we can make it happen! Please donate and share this with your friends so that Damian is able to bring another awesome puzzle to this community! It would be awesome if you could support him in doing this in any way shape or form.

Please donate here!

Check out his 13x13 World Record Barrel here:


----------



## Ronxu (Jan 2, 2018)

Damian can sell his big barrels for a lot of money.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 2, 2018)

Thats big!


----------



## HEMcubing (Jan 6, 2018)

Sick that must be so cool just to have a 13x13 cube any way but having a barrel damn.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jan 17, 2018)

Isn't this just begging for puzzles? A 17x17x17 barrel would earn the value (or close to it) back through video revenue and an auction.


----------



## Alex B71 (Jan 17, 2018)

Tony Fisher said:


> Isn't this just begging for puzzles? A 17x17x17 barrel would earn the value (or close to it) back through video revenue and an auction.



They're probably young lads, Tony. They may not have the money to spend on it.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jan 18, 2018)

Alex B71 said:


> They're probably young lads, Tony. They may not have the money to spend on it.


That will be true of many people and many non essential things they would like. Please will people donate to my fund to buy a Lamborghini.


----------



## Douf (Jan 19, 2018)

Tony Fisher said:


> Please will people donate to my fund to buy a Lamborghini.


Doubt it. You're not a very likeable person.


----------



## Sue Doenim (Jan 19, 2018)

Tony Fisher said:


> That will be true of many people and many non essential things they would like. Please will people donate to my fund to buy a Lamborghini.


Lamborghini barrel?


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 19, 2018)

That pretty cool!


----------



## casi (Feb 17, 2018)

Tony Fisher said:


> Isn't this just begging for puzzles? A 17x17x17 barrel would earn the value (or close to it) back through video revenue and an auction.


I think he should offer 1/750th of his sale revenue for every dollar people donate.


----------

